
An Open Email about Diversity - edawerd
https://engineering.gusto.com/an-open-email-about-diversity/
======
avichal
"Our voluntary attrition rate for women engineers since 2016 is still zero."
\-- impressive

------
malopez
At the end, what is really important is that everyone in the company makes
what they deserve. It would be interesting to have data of salary equity.

